# tank fish that can be caught on long island



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

There are two spots on long island where you can go to collect tropical sw fish. I won't say where because then everyone in the tri state aria will come here to catch them. All these pic are of the fish that can be caught in these aria's. I have been collecting them for 4 years now and I have caught about 80% of these fish that are being shown here in the pic's. Whatcha think???


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

here are some more.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

alot of tropical fish right?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I was always told it was "illegal" to catch fish from the ocean and bring them back. So this place is legal to catch your own fish?

That'd be awsome because i'd love to catch my own.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

mauls said:


> I was always told it was "illegal" to catch fish from the ocean and bring them back. So this place is legal to catch your own fish?
> 
> That'd be awsome because i'd love to catch my own.
> [snapback]989069[/snapback]​


It is illegal to catch game fish in fw or sw for home tank usage. It is not illegal to go out and catch non game fish for your self







but you do need a wholesale permet if you were to go catch the fish and then turn around and sell them. That's the goverment's way of takeing your money







. I do it without one because i know most of the people that work at the aquarium and the reasearch center here on long island







. Is anyone here from Long Island??


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ahhh yes thats the rule, i knew it was something close like that.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome range of fish


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

are you saying your selling these fish?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

icedizzle said:


> are you saying your selling these fish?
> [snapback]989173[/snapback]​


No i am not selling these fish i have given up on the wholesale thing for now i just collect for myself and for my friends.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i live in north jersey but my GF lives in littleneck queens and has a place in south hampton.. want to go fishing?














please..

what kind of gear do you use to fish for tiny reef fish? ultra light fresh water rod?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i live in north jersey but my GF lives in littleneck queens and has a place in south hampton.. want to go fishing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we use a 50 ft walk net along the beach to collect them. Did you ever get that lion fish? I will have to think about it because if everyone else in the tri state aria knew of these places then there will be no more fish there.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

of course there will be fish there - they get swept up in the gulf stream every year. sad thing is that they all die come winter...
but you WILL have crowds to contend with, so don't say where it is...


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

yea i know. very few people know about it. there is no one there so you have the whole place to yourself


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

it serves me no good to spread teh word, honestly it serves you no purpose either, but it would be nice to stock up my tank and not spend 300 on fish..


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> icedizzle said:
> 
> 
> > are you saying your selling these fish?
> ...


I'm your friend right


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what the biggest size of french that you've had caught?


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

sounds like a blast :laugh:


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Damn i had no idea there were fish like that in NY, definately not in the sound though right?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

waspride said:


> Damn i had no idea there were fish like that in NY, definately not in the sound though right?
> [snapback]992450[/snapback]​


yep there found in the sound. Are you from ny?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

thePACK said:


> what the biggest size of french that you've had caught?
> [snapback]992431[/snapback]​


I have yet to catch one but i know people that have caught french's that were between 3-8inches


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I didn't know the queen triggers were found in colder water, nor new york.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

I didnt know the ocean even warmed up enough for those fish to survive that far north.

--Dan


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

the grinch said:


> I didn't know the queen triggers were found in colder water, nor new york.
> [snapback]997813[/snapback]​





DannyBoy17 said:


> I didnt know the ocean even warmed up enough for those fish to survive that far north.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]998108[/snapback]​


during the summer the watter can go up to 78f around here. But on average the watter temp here during the summer is 70f and that is worm enought for those fish during the summer months and early fall. but once the watter hit's 55f all the tropical fish die.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thats pretty cool, you catch your own


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Excellent variety of SW fish.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

That amazes me that they would make that long haul up north than to die like that. Soo many miles away from the tropics.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

the grinch said:


> That amazes me that they would make that long haul up north than to die like that. Soo many miles away from the tropics.
> [snapback]998504[/snapback]​


yea same here but it also make's us feel like we are on a tropical island during the summer.


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

omg i know that place dude it isnt even a secret


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

the grinch said:


> That amazes me that they would make that long haul up north than to die like that. Soo many miles away from the tropics.
> [snapback]998504[/snapback]​


They don't really make the haul - they get swept up in the gulf stream...


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:


> omg i know that place dude it isnt even a secret
> [snapback]998532[/snapback]​


There are three places on long island where you can collect them. where is the place that you know of?


----------



## bombtrack (Dec 1, 2004)

I live in Freeport, LI im interested! Someone told that tropical fish hang out by a power plant outlet somewhere in oceanside, and there are clowns under the bridge by Jones inlet.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

yes i have heard of those places i might check them out this summer. But the two places that i go to almost no one go's there to collect fish and you catch at least 20 fish in every drag. I will add you to the list for the trip then. Have you ever collected sw fish before?


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

Get at me kiddo.... or I'ma kick yo ass.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Nice do you ever catch any mappa puffers?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

no mappa puffers in these waters


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

What are these?

I would def. be interested in some of those Frenchies









Maybe some others too







Just let me know if you are going to catch any 4-6 inchers soon bigger and smaller would be good too...

Let me know Justin







if you do







...


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

alantic spade fish and il let you know


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

I am very interested in the pipe fish.

Please contact me Justin if you nab some nice ones.

--Dan


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Thats amazing.


----------

